# INW - Pineapple



## Deckie (3/1/17)

Who has stock of INW pineapple?

Thanks in advance


----------



## RichJB (3/1/17)

Carlos and All Day Vapes both have in stock.


----------



## Deckie (3/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Carlos and All Day Vapes both have in stock.


thanks @RichJB , much appreciated


----------



## Strontium (3/1/17)

Adv's pricing is really good on inw


----------



## Viper_SA (3/1/17)

Blckvapour also has Mississipi, a pineapple cream. I quite like it


----------

